# Datenbank Import PHPmyAdmin



## burton101 (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

eine Frage an die Profis,

ich möchte gerne via PHPmyAdmin meine Datenbank importieren. Jedoch darf diese nur 2,048KiB sein (meine ist etwa das Doppelte).
Kann man diese eingestellte max Größe irgendwo (im ISPConfig erhöhen) erhöhen bzw. gibt es andere Möglichkeiten die DB einzuspielen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Quest (4. Mai 2011)

Ja, den Wert kannst du verändern.
Ich glaub der steckt ein mal im Configfile von phpMyAdmin und auf jeden Fall in der php.ini als 'max_upload_size' glaub ich.

Ich importiere Datenbanken per default immer über die Konsole.
Lade das SQL-File auf den Server, logg dich per SSH ein und begib dich zu dem Ort wo du das File abgelegt hast.

Mit folgendem Kommando kannst du jetzt den Dump in die Datenbank einlesen:

mysql -u[user] -p [db] < [file]
z.B.
mysql -uc1user -p c1datenbank < dump.sql

Ja, zwischen -u und dem Usernamen ist tatsächlich kein leerzeichen.

Wenn du diesen Befehl abgesetzt hast wirst du noch nach dem Passwort für c1user gefragt.
Anschließend wird der Dump in dump.sql in die Datenbank c1datenbank importiert.


----------



## burton101 (5. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank! Hat geklappt!


----------

